# Saddle Sore Care - How to get hair to grow back?



## Equiphilia (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello Everyone! 

My new horse, Sampson, who I rescued a week ago, came to me with a large saddle sore on his withers. The hair has been rubbed off of it and there is a small wound in the center. I have been cleaning it out and putting Tri Care Triple Action Wound Treatment ointment on it daily, and the wound has been healing up nicely. I'm not sure how well this ointment is going to help his hair grow back though. Is there anything in particular that I should use to promote hair regrowth, or should the hair grow back well enough naturally? I will put up some pictures of his sore later today.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Saddle sores aren't uncommon, my mare gets them when she gets fat and all that loose chub pinches when I ride (such a pain.). What I found worked was tea tree ointment, I just applied it once a day (in thin amounts) and the sores healed up within a week (or if it was one that was rubbed to a nub, it took a little longer.), although the hair grows back normal in most cases without any assistance, I found this stuff really made it come back a LOT faster. 










This is the exact stuff I use, I've never had a problem with it either. Not sure where you can get it, it was a gift from a friend, but a little googling I'm sure you could find a supplier.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I use a generic triple antibiotic ointment or Neosporin.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

We have had the best of results by using either Corona Ointment, Bag Balm - the old fashioned kind in a green square tin or the old Bickmore Gall Salve. It has been around since teamsters had to heal up collar sores on draft horses, but it gets hair to come back in. 

Once a horse has had a sore on their withers, It will come back with very little pressure, so we use a saddle pad with a hole cut in it right where the sore was.


----------



## Equiphilia (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone!  The sore is continuing to heal up nicely and I am looking into buying a few of the ointments suggested to help the hair grow back.


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

Bacon grease is something we have always used. It grows the hair back very nicely. We also use cut heal for sores that maybe irritated or infected.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

ccndodger said:


> Bacon grease is something we have always used. It grows the hair back very nicely. We also use cut heal for sores that maybe irritated or infected.


I would never even think of putting bacon grease on my horse... or anywhere near her in all honesty. That stuff is just open to attract all kinds of bugs to nesting on the wound, not to mention it isn't very sanitary. Leave the bacon grease to the dogs food bowl :lol:


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Tianimalz said:


> Saddle sores aren't uncommon, my mare gets them when she gets fat and all that loose chub pinches when I ride


Your saddle's too tight for her then, at least when she puts on weight. Horses & saddles both change shape over time & seasons and should be checked for fit at least twice yearly or when weight changes occur. I'd be getting a saddle that fits her in her largest 'phase':lol: and using shims when necessary to fit it properly when she thins down.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

loosie said:


> Your saddle's too tight for her then, at least when she puts on weight. Horses & saddles both change shape over time & seasons and should be checked for fit at least twice yearly or when weight changes occur. I'd be getting a saddle that fits her in her largest 'phase':lol: and using shims when necessary to fit it properly when she thins down.


Perhaps I worded wrong. Indie has gotten them twice in the three years I've had her, and both were during the good ol fat seasons of winter, so I assumed it was because she's so chunky :lol: You're probably right though, but I won't worry too much... I rather ride bareback in the winter anyways because its much warmer :lol: :lol:

I think I will see if I can find a difference in the fit though when I have a time (after all this holiday rush!!), thank you for the advice


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

Tianimalz said:


> I would never even think of putting bacon grease on my horse... or anywhere near her in all honesty. That stuff is just open to attract all kinds of bugs to nesting on the wound, not to mention it isn't very sanitary. Leave the bacon grease to the dogs food bowl :lol:


Actually you would be surpised but it doesnt. It really is a good way to grow hair back. As I said before, if the sore is infected or raw in anyway I would go with Cut Heal instead. LOL natural bacon grease is as natural as it gets, just doesnt sound too apealing haha.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

ccndodger said:


> Actually you would be surpised but it doesnt. It really is a good way to grow hair back. As I said before, if the sore is infected or raw in anyway I would go with Cut Heal instead. LOL natural bacon grease is as natural as it gets, just doesnt sound too apealing haha.


Bacon grease is the stuff that comes off when you fry bacon right? Not very natural, or again like I said; sanitary. 

But it's your horse, all the luck to you.


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

lol just an old cowboy remedy.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Fistulous withers is a chronic inflammatory skin disease characterised by pus-filled wounds and swelling on the horse's withers. The swelling is called a fistula and the withers are the highest part of the horse's back.
Fistulous withers is the term also used to describe any severe withers skin condition.
The organism Brucella Abortus, normally found in cattle, is the main cause of fistulous withers. The organism enters the horse's body through an orifice i.e. the mouth, nose or eyes, or through broken skin.


----------



## Equiphilia (Dec 11, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Fistulous withers is a chronic inflammatory skin disease characterised by pus-filled wounds and swelling on the horse's withers. The swelling is called a fistula and the withers are the highest part of the horse's back.
> Fistulous withers is the term also used to describe any severe withers skin condition.
> The organism Brucella Abortus, normally found in cattle, is the main cause of fistulous withers. The organism enters the horse's body through an orifice i.e. the mouth, nose or eyes, or through broken skin.


I'm quite sure Sampson doesn't have any sort of skin condition, just a simple saddle sore from someone riding him with a poor fitting saddle or without a pad. His sore has not had any pus that I've seen and is healing up beautifully with the Triple Care Wound ointment I've been putting on it - I check it every day and apply more. Today it is looking especially good; The bare skin around the sore looks healthy and is not inflamed at all. I am having the vet come check him out this week though as he is new and I know very little about him. Thanks for the information though!


----------

